# Folding heat mats?!



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you fold heat mats 90'?

Trying to put together a new viv for my atb, and have a heat mat that is slightly too long for one side. Was tempted to put it under, and then 2/3 of the way up a side. Will this work, or will folding it break it?!


----------

